# Email received from Sheffield



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all i received an email from sheffield which states 
Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK.* Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield.* The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents.** If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.

Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date.* If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why. 

If you have paid for Priority Service, your application will be placed in front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.* As indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as the visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or if the decision is delayed.

We regret that we are unable to respond to enquiries asking about the status of any application.* Any status enquiry should be made to the international enquiry service, details of which are on the GOV.UK website.* Staff at Embassies, visa processing centres and visa application centres cannot assist with visa enquiries.* You may also wish to view the current processing times for applications made in your country.

A further email will be sent to you to confirm when your application has been assessed and dispatched.* If your application was made in a Visa Application Centre, the staff there will contact you when your documents are ready ? please do not attend the Centre until you are requested to do so.


does this mean they have recieved my supporting documents? also as i paid for priority im assumung by this they might have put it on top of non proority?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Where did you apply from?

If you applied from Canada or the United States, then I would assume that yes, _they *have*_ received your documents, as Canadian and US applicants must forward their supporting documents themselves. 

If you have applied from other-than-Canada-or-USA then I'm not so sure that they've received the documentation as they're reminding you that if you've not submitted the necessary paperwork then it's incumbent on you to ensure that your UK sponsor has sent it in for you.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Where did you apply from?
> 
> If you applied from Canada or the United States, then I would assume that yes, they have received your documents, as Canadian and US applicants must forward their supporting documents themselves.
> 
> If you have applied from other-than-Canada-or-USA then I'm not so sure that they've received the documentation as they're reminding you that if you've not submitted the necessary paperwork then it's incumbent on you to ensure that your UK sponsor has sent it in for you.


Applying from pakistan. Thing is i sent the documents special delivery on monday and they was revcieved and signed for on tuesday. Today i get this message im not sure if they have recieved the documents.
i might email them just to be sure. i sent them to the address addressed on vfs global. Thats the only place it had the offical address


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you send them by courier? Did you receive tracking notification that they were delivered?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Did you send them by courier? Did you receive tracking notification that they were delivered?


i sent using royal mail. i check online and they recieved it and it was signed for


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Did you send them by courier? Did you receive tracking notification that they were delivered?


i sent it to this addresswhich is ln vfs global
is this the wrong address

UK Visas and Immigration International, PO box 3468, Sheffield, United Kingdom S3 8WA.

also i just seen this in one of the emails
Settlement (Family Migration) Applications - International Operations and Visas, 6 Millsands, Vulcan House, Sheffield, United Kingdom, S3 8NU


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The email is a standard one sent to all applicants with decision making centre in Sheffield. It doesn't say anything about your supporting documents, sent from UK by sponsor, being received, but you have Royal Mail confirmation of delivery, so you can take it they have them. If you paid for priority, it will be placed in the priority queue and will receive earlier attention. You just have to wait for further email when your application is processed, or they require additional documents etc.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> The email is a standard one sent to all applicants with decision making centre in Sheffield. It doesn't say anything about your supporting documents, sent from UK by sponsor, being received, but you have Royal Mail confirmation of delivery, so you can take it they have them. If you paid for priority, it will be placed in the priority queue and will receive earlier attention. You just have to wait for further email when your application is processed, or they require additional documents etc.


Thank joppa. is the addreas correct the one on vfs global


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Often sending address is different from receiving address for administrative reasons, so just use the address given by VFS Global.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Often sending address is different from receiving address for administrative reasons, so just use the address given by VFS Global.


Thank you so much. Really appreciate it i was getting worried


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> Thank you so much. Really appreciate it i was getting worried


Joppa i emailed them regarding the address and they me a gov uk link which shows the address which is not on vfs global. i am now worried that my documents have been sent to the wrong place. Im not sure what to do as i email them and i get an automated response which does not tell me the documents have reached the right location


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry. Documents can only go to one location in Sheffield using either address.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Don't worry. Documents can only go to one location in Sheffield using either address.


Thank you thank you.


----------

